# uomo di cultura



## Anaiss

Bonjour,
je me demande comment pourrait-on traduire cette expression avec un _substantif _ ou une périphrase,
en indiquant une personne qui aime la culture pas seulement comme quelque chose qui est fin en soi (comment  pourrait faire quelqu'un qui est _érudit _ou _docte_) mais la rend partie intégrante de sa moralité.

Probablement "homme de culture" en français n'est pas possible, donc comment le dire?
Personne cultivée/ amant de la culture?

Merci


----------



## Matrap

"Esprit cultivé" peut-etre?


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Probablement "homme de culture" en français n'est pas possible, donc comment le dire?
> Personne cultivée/ amant de la culture?


- Personne cultivée ==> mais cela suggère peut-être un peu trop la passivité
- amant amoureux de la culture ==> c'est un cran au-dessus
- homme de culture ==> cela se dit et cela exprime mieux ce que tu veux dire, càd quelqu'un pour qui la culture est la raison de vivre .

Buona serata .

Edit : Scusa, Matrap, anche "esprit cultivé" si dice e io ci vedo la sfumatura di qualcuno di _staccato dalle contingenze materiali_, diciamo che l'espressione insiste di più sulla spiritualità .


----------



## Anaiss

Merci bien à tous 
@matoupaschat, merci pour tes précisions précieuses.
Je n'avais pas trouvé l'expression ni sur mon dictionnaire bilingue ni sur CNRTL, donc voilà le doute.
Bonne soirée!


----------



## matoupaschat

PS : Je viens de compléter mon message ... Ah oui, il faut ajouter que _homme de culture_, c'est un peu galvaudé comme expression : les politiques l'adorent, c'est tout dire !


----------



## Anaiss

Voilà, j'avais juste besoin de connotations positives! 
J'aimais beaucoup "esprit cultivé" en tous cas, peut-être que cela fonctionne même mieux de mon idée initiale dans mon contexte, merci bien pour vos réflexions.


----------



## matoupaschat

Comme je ne m'étais pas exprimé clairement, je répète :
Edit : Scusa, Matrap, anche "esprit cultivé" si dice e io ci vedo la sfumatura di qualcuno di _staccato dalle contingenze materiali_, diciamo che l'espressione insiste di più sulla spiritualità . 
__________________


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> Comme je ne m'étais pas exprimé clairement, je répète :
> Edit : Scusa, Matrap, anche "esprit cultivé" si dice e io ci vedo la sfumatura di qualcuno di _staccato dalle contingenze materiali_, diciamo che l'espressione insiste di più sulla spiritualità .
> __________________


----------

